# Drehstrommotor 230V Dreieck 400V Stern



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben gestern ein paar Motoren angeschlossen, ein Motor war dabei der 230V Dreieck und 400V Stern 9,5 kW. Aber für was werden solche Motoren überhaupt gebaut, den ich hab ja nie die volle Leistung! Da bräuchte ich ja ein 3 phasiges 230V Netz! Oder liege ich da falsch?
Und wie war das mit den Leistungen, in Stern hab ich nur mehr ein Drittel oder?


----------



## old_willi (13 November 2005)

Hallo,
bei 230V Drehstromnetze (sowas gibt es) muss der Motor im Dreieck angeschlossen werden.
In 400/230V Netze muss er im Stern angeschlossen werden.
Bei Stern/Dreieck- Anlauf im 400V Netz ist der Motor hin.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Die Leistung des Motors bleibt gleich, egal, ob Du ihn in einem 3-Phasen 230V Netz im Dreieck oder im normalen 3-Phasen 400V Netz im Stern schaltest, da die Spannung über den Wicklungen in beiden Fällen gleich ist.


----------



## MSB (13 November 2005)

Nur aus Interesse, was ist das für ein Motor,
da 9,5kW in Stern 400V trotzdem relativ ungewöhnlich sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Und der Strom?? Aber müsste sich nicht durch die Stern oder dreieck Schaltung die Leistung verändern oder?


----------



## MSB (13 November 2005)

Bei Dreieckschaltung bei 230V-Drehstromnetz hättest du praktisch die Außenleiterspannung, also 230V an der Wicklung anliegen.

Bei Sternschaltung bei 400V Drehstromnetz hättest du bedingt durch den Sternpunkt ebenfalls 230V an der Wicklung.

Für dir Wicklung des Motors (und nur darum geht es) ändert sich überhaupt nichts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Und wie ist das dann bei 690V Stern und 400V Dreieck, hat der dann auch bei 690V die gleiche Leitsung?


----------



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Und wie verhält sich hier der Strom:

Bei Dreieckschaltung bei 230V-Drehstromnetz hättest du praktisch die Außenleiterspannung, also 230V an der Wicklung anliegen. 

Bei Sternschaltung bei 400V Drehstromnetz hättest du bedingt durch den Sternpunkt ebenfalls 230V an der Wicklung.


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Gleiche Spannung an der Wicklung, gleiche Wicklung, also: gleicher Strom, daraus folgt: Gleiche Leistung.

Ein 400/690V Motor kann am 400V-Netz im Stern/Dreieckanlauf betrieben werden. Bei Sternschaltung liegt an den Wicklungen eine Spannung von 230V an, bei Dreieckschaltung die vollen 400V. Der Strom reduziert sich bei Sternschaltung auf 1/3, aber auch das Drehmoment, die Leistung sinkt natürlich auch entsprechend quadratisch ab.

Würdest Du den 400/690V Motor an ein 690V-Drehstromnetz im Stern schalten, hättest Du auch wieder die gleiche Leistung, als wenn Du ihn bei 400V im Dreieck schaltest.


----------



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Hallo!

Danke, jetzt hab ichs geschnallt!


----------



## MSB (13 November 2005)

Kleine Verbesserung von Knabi:

Der Strom reduziert sich nicht auf ein Drittel, sondern um den Faktor 
 1/Wurzel3.
Dadurch das sich die Spannung aber auch noch um 1/Wurzel3 Reduziert,
ergibt sich folgendes:
Wurzel3*Wurzel3 = Wurzel3 ² = 3

Also 1/3 Leistung.

Die Stromaufnahme des Motors ist bei 230V Dreieck im 230V Drehstromnetz natürlich höher, um durch die geringere Spannung auf die gleiche Leistung zu kommen.
Dies erklärt sich dadurch das bei Dreieck-Schaltung eigentlich pro Phase immer 2 Wicklungen versorgt werden,
und nicht nur eine wie bei der Sternschaltung.

Der Strom in der jeweiligen Wicklung jedoch ist wieder gleich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Du hast natürlich recht, die Leistung sinkt auf ein Drittel!  :wink:


----------



## waldy (11 Januar 2006)

Hi,
und die Frage,
wie muss amn soclhe Motor starten bei 400 V Netzanschluss.?

Erstmal in dreieck starten bei 400 V und wenn Motor läuft in stern unmschalten mit schutze - oder ?


----------



## old_willi (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

die Schaltung nennt man Stern-Dreieck Schaltung weil man zuerst im Stern und dann im Dreieck schaltet.
Zwischen der Abschaltung des Stern- Schützes und der Einschaltung des Dreieck- Schützes sollte eine Zeit von 50mS sein.
Es gibt dafür spezielle Zeitrelais wenn es keine SPS gibt oder sie es nicht kann.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (11 Januar 2006)

Hi,

"ein Motor war dabei der 230V Dreieck und 400V Stern 9,5 kW"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

"weil man zuerst im Stern und dann im Dreieck schaltet"-

wenn Dreieck 230 V an Netz 400 V wird angeschlossen, ich denke Motor geht Kaputt.
Oder denke ich Falsch?



"ein Motor war dabei der 230V Dreieck und 400V Stern 9,5 kW"- und ich habe deswegen gefragt, ob diese Motor man erst mal in Dreieck schalten und dann in Stern bei Netz 400 V.

gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,
der Motor muss für 400V Stern geeignet sein.
Bei diesem Motor ist Stern- Dreieck nicht möglich. Wenn du den Einschaltstrom begrenzen willst setze ein Sanftanlaufgerät ein.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (11 Januar 2006)

hke für die Antwort,
und wie kann man das mit Schützte realisieren?
gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,
mit Schütze geht nur direkt einschalten.
Es gibt da wohl noch die KUSA- Schaltung, aber die hab ich noch nie eingesetzt. (Hab mich nicht getraut)
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
aber in Prinzip ist das Richtig, das solche Motor bei 400 Netz muss man erst mal in dreieck ( Dreieck 230 V) einschlissen und wenn Motor schon läuft , dann in Stern 400 v umschalten ?
gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (12 Januar 2006)

Und wo kommen die 230V her ???


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2006)

Hi,

" Und wo kommen die 230V her ???"  -

das selber Motor hat doch Wicklung , in Dreieck 230 V, und Stern 400 V.

Und Netz ist nur 400 V .

gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (12 Januar 2006)

du hast es nicht verstanden.


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2006)

Und Netz ist nur 400V

Genau das ist der Springende Punkt, weil das Netz in Deutschland nur 400V zur Verfügung stellt, darfst du den Motor auch nur im Stern betreiben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2006)

hi ,
doch

Nur ich habe einmal gehört ,
das solche Motoren ( ab. ca 3 KWt) mit änliche wicklungen (weil ich habe auch gesehen eine Motor, in Dreieck - an 230 V Anschlissen und in Stern - an 400 V Anschlissen ) darf man nicht bei 400 V dierekt in Stern starten - muss man bei 400 V Netzt erst mal Motor in Dreieck ( 230 V Wicklung )anschliessen, und dann mit Schutzten in Stern ( 400 V Wicklung )einschalten.

waldy


----------



## e4sy (13 Januar 2006)

au man *anDenKopfPack* :lol:

1. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung
2. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sternschaltung
3. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreieckschaltung

wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal google benutzen 

ich denke damit wird klar wie und warum mal 400V und mal 230V...


----------

